# NX engine swap...



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Are there any hybrid gas/electric engines that would fit in an NX2k? If not, are there any rotary engines that would fit? I'm willing to sack all the room behind the driver and passenger seats (back seats, trunk) if need be, though I'd prefer not to.

Also, read my signature. I indeed know next to nothing about cars, so try to keep it in idiot terms (I didn't even know what the starter was on my car until I picked one up from the salvage yard to replace mine. Which I did sans manual btw... a herculean task indeed with only half a set of metric wrenches and 8 inch ramps).


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

and why would you want to do this?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

As I told you in your other thread, give me your NX. I'll take care of it better than you ever will.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

God, some of you people must think this stuff is cheap.

I hope you have deep pockets, because this is one of those ideas that can be classified as:

"you're retarded for thinking this up if you probably can't even afford to turbocharge your engine or do a DET swap"


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Feh. I'm all about the economy and sound system with this car. If I want a powerful or "cool" car I wouldn't go with a Nissan, that's for sure. I'd have something Italian. Modded Japenese cars are for ricers.

Go ahead and flame me for that if you want. Brand loyalty is for suckers, and cars with hundreds of dollars worth of mods that just putt around a city at 35 mph are (mostly) for people who need to compensate for _something_. Anyone who'd race seriously would be in a Jaguar.

So really, why would I want to go to extremes to take care of this car? I only asked about engines because I can procure most for a rather low price, and install them myself. I think it _is_ cheap, as I am aware of the price, which is why I asked.

If you're not going to answer my simple question, why bother posting in this thread? All I asked was if it was possible. Perhaps the retarded one here is he who makes assumptions as to my budget.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a rotary is gonna be less reliable than the engine in your car right now.

hybrid motors are a bit too advanced to just swap into a car........

if you're all about economy, why not swap in a ga16 

or a diesel engine, for that matter? that's economical.

I think keeping the engine you have in there, and not spending any more on a new engine and swap would be more economical than not, and then you could devote more towards the system, eh?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a_stupid_box said:


> Modded Japenese cars are for ricers.
> 
> .



that, sir, is retarded. So, a modded skyline or modded supra is for ricers?

Don't try and say that isn't what you mean, because you lumped all japanese cars in with that. Sooo...........how is it a skyline or supra is for a ricer???


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmm... a_stupid_box... you know next to nothing about cars... you want to install a hybrid system and run a good stereo off of that? that's rich... and you called EVERYONE on the board a ricer (way to make friends)... and you said "anyone who'd race seriously would buy a Jaguar"... you just insulted all our tech gurus (who autocross/rally/track race in modified (non-rice) sentras)... 

way to make friends... don't be surprised at the vehemence level.




but since I'm a nice guy:

*OK... seriously, in answer to your questions:*

yes, you can install an electric motor... there is a kit... it weighs a ton... you get a VERY limited range, and NO, it will not run a high powered sound system... and it ISN'T cheap and not for the faint of heart.

the cheapest gas motor you can get for the car is a GA16DE. The japanese GA13S (1.3, 75-80hp) is still available in some markets... good luck getting it, and I don't know if it will pass emissions, but it is the most frugal piece of shit you can put in the car.

There is a 1.8 diesel that fits the body (used on the Sunny), but availability is dubious and it definitely won't pass smog.

But if you are going to swap, SERIOUSLY CONSIDER selling the NX2000 and buying an NX1600... I mean, if you wanted fuel economy, why get the 2000 anyway?




Ok, back to the hating.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice job Niky  :thumbup:


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

a 1600 wasn't available in my area. I live in Wisconsin, and the move was mostly to get a smaller car that wasn't too tiny to dump a different engine into. Plus the early/mid 90's type of vehicle is rather simple, requiring very few dealership-specific tools.

The new Mazda rotarty engine is pretty reliable from what I hear, but I dunno if it would fit. And I wasn't talking about a straight electric, I was referring to hybrids, like whatever is in the Honda Insight.

The system is finished for the most part, with 4 12" boxed subs at 300 each, so I don't really need to dump the cash into the system. A new engine would make the car last another 10 years with very few major repairs that I wouldn't be able to do myself.

As for getting the hate from people here, for the most part, I could care less. Seeing as how a lot of people on these boards regualrly insult others, using the word "retard" quite liberally, I don't really see any adverse consequences to not having the admiration of such individuals.

The type of people who I care to have respect me will realize that I expressed my opinion, as I'm sure they do themselves, and won't take offense to it if they don't agree.

I do feel the need to apologize, though, for not drawing a line between riced out cars and modded cars. My bad, sorry to everyone who doesn't just plop a spoiler on a grocery-getter.

I still insist that a Jag is the racing car, though 

BTW, thanks niky. And you too, chim, for your ONLY post where you weren't jumping on me or being a "me too".


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a_stupid_box said:


> I still insist that a Jag is the racing car, though
> 
> ".



well, not all Jags, lol.............you know what I mean


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... it's like calling Mercedes Benzes racing cars... 

good luck finding that engine... GA13DS (made a mistake up there...)... easiest swap... most economical... no electronics... you just have to find out if it'll pass emissions.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Again, seriously let me have your NX. You don't even know what you're talking about. I don't want to see it suffer. You haven't the slightest idea of what kind of motor you got. Just donate it to me and we'll call it even. Go look for your European car and leave us "ricers" alone.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

<points and laughs>

sure, harris...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yea, seriously. I wasn't kidding when I said that. I'd like to point you to a forum that would tell you what kind of power you could produce with the engine in your NX, but with the kind of questions you're posting, you're better off being here, or donating your car to me.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

dude he is right, you have no idea what you have for a car and there are many people on this board who would gladly take the vehicle into better hands, if you want reliablity, rotary is not the answer, neither is a hybrid which is relatively new to the car industry, and would require major mods to the vehicle to work, you should remove that huge unneccessary stereo out of that car and sell it to someone who gives a shit about it, you don't even know what kind of car you have, that motor has more potential than most other 4cyllinders power and reliability wise, and you want to get rid of it. if you want gas mileage get rid of the car and downgrade, but the added weight of that system and a smaller motor will make for a fun time, lol. harris good call on this one, wanna check out the lower octane=faster heat thread, its a good one. either way you are a ricer, i don't have a 300lb stereo in my car, btw, you got any neons yo?


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't have a 300lb system either... you may not know this, but stereo equipment doesn't weight that much. Everything included, I don't break 50 lbs. And no, I don't have neons or any other useless gear (aside from the stereo and seat covers, which cover a major hole in the upholstry).

Also, when I was in the shower today, it came to me -- motorcycle engine(s) -- ideally one for rear wheels and one for front. I'll post pics, HP/weight changes, and time tests after I complete the work. I've already done this on other vehicles, so I know it can be done and how to do it.

For anyone who's going to say it won't work or it's stupid, save your keystrokes.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll give you $50 for the SR20 in your ccar right now.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

lol... no. After I'm done replacing it I'll ket you know how much I'll sell it for.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sell the NX and buy a Honda. That should fit your ricer needs quite well.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Motorcycle motors won't work for FF... Rear wheel, no prob... want a really cheap motor that'll fit your car? Japanese K-class... 600cc front wheel drive motors. last one I saw (turbo 1000cc at 100hp) for sale was going for under $200. :crazy:


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you are not going to replace it with 2 motorcycle engines, give me a break, do you have the knowledge to do this, i think not, or do you have the experience with cars that you can custom fabricate and weld etc.? i doubt it, the people i know that could do these things wouldn't do what you want to do simply because it isn't worth their time and effort, sure it could be done but why would you, what is your reason to want 2 motorcycle engines? power to weight it will end up being close to the same with 2 motors and a drivetrain. the reason most people like the nx isn't because of how it looks, it because of what it has under the hood, and you want to change that because it is cool to do or what? i see no reasoning behind what you are suggesting at all. prove me wrong, i would love it, but i don't see this project going anywhere. how many cars have you built period? even without custom fabrication, i can't imagine too many because you wouldn't ask the questions that you keep posting, what speed to shift at etc. you say it in your sig yourself, "i know jack about about cars" , now i can agree with you.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

*sigh* some people have no vision.

My motives?... Heh... don't be so arrogant as to think I owe you an explanation. I think it'll be fun to do, that's reason enough for me. I don't really care what other people do or for what reasons.

As for my inability to actually do the work, well, I suppose that I can't really prove you wrong until I post pics. Can you be a patient little boy until then?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Its not about having vision, this is utter stupidity. I don't care how you put it, don't let the NX go through the misery that you are planning for it. 

My offer is still there, just hand over the keys to me and we'll forget about this whole episode. Kapish?


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm sure you think you're clever, harris.

If you want it, $2000 USD. Plus you have to come get it.

And yes, it is indeed about vision.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

eh, talk is cheap


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

If I may

I don't understand how wanting to go forward with a mod such as this would qualify someone as a ricer, or poor, or a tech ignoramus. I think it's pretty insightful, in fact. It might generate quite a bit of power, and the gas mileage will no doubt make up for the cost of the project in the long (or short) run.

When I bought my NX1600 a few years back, the reason I bought it was not because it looked cool, or because i could soup it up, it was because some *actual* 16 year old ricer had pissdriven it, and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work. it had 94000 kms on it, and i bought it for $900. Then I replaced the fried clutch, peeled off the NOS stickers, drove it for a few months, and sold it for 3 grand.

Anyway, I think maybe some people need to be less adverse - just because the end result won't say nissan all over it doesn't make it a bad idea, or a worthless project.

my crummy $.02


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

...well, here is my 2 cents. I like your imagination...and I hate to say but won't happen. For one the NX2000 is a somewhat rare car and no one will appreciate the change to it. And if you want an economical car get a honda. I love honda's economy and cleanness. If you want a hybrid then buy a new hybrid...would be cheaper than trying to convert and would work better....not to mention someone would know how to work on it at the dealership. You gotta keep in mind whatever you change on a car another mechanic most likely will not touch it. And whats wrong with the car as it is now??? I mean if you're looking for 50mph or something look somewhere else cause you wont get it out of that body. If you are looking for good emmsions....the car is already fine. but like i said just buy a new hybrid, save your effort and alot of money. besides, a new hybrid would last longer than any "hack" job. And if you seriously think that your NX wont make it another 10 years then you better sell it now cause if you seriously can not take care of a car that good then you have no business having a car. Sorry for being harsh there but my opinion. Still think you have good imagination and vision.....you'd be better as an engineer for development or something. BTW, the motorcycle engine idea doesn't work very well...i've heard of it before and its a pain cause both engines ahve to be perfectly equal and you'd never get it legal for the road. If you really want a car to make economical...get an old yugo, or beetle....people could care less about that and most peole like seeing those cars doing better economy and emmissions.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i'm arrogant?.....you don't owe me an explanation, you owe yourself one, i know how much work is involved in a project like this and i really don't think you do, if you do then you somewhere along the line lost me in your thinking, and you think that saying that i'm arrogant and you don't owe me an explanation, will make anyone think your idea is good?. as far as i'm concerned you have no answers for these questions thats why i'm arrogant. its easier to say you don't owe me anything and to let it pass then to actually answer my questions. they are all valid points and questions you should have already asked yourself if you know what you are doing. everytime people say your idea makes no sense, you get defensive, and offer no answer that support your ideas, that makes you look like you don't know what you are doing, not the other way around. maybe you shouldn't be so arrogant to think that you can do things you aren't qualified for, maybe take a little time to learn how and why a car works, and how to fix and take care of the one you have, before trying to build a frankenstein project like this. have you even ever taken a motor out of a car and put the same one in? if you weren't so arrogant, you maybe could learn a thing or two from people who have a better idea of what you want to do. don't think you know everything, i don't, but i do know what is involved in what you proposed, and i honestly don't think that you do, i asked those questions so you could prove me wrong and you avoided them to say i was arrogant, now i ask you again, who is the arrogant one here? oh and btw, its not called vision, its called imagination.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I read the first sentense of your post. The remainer I equated to "blah-blah-blah." Correct me if this is too terribly inaccurate, but I did see the word arrogant a half dozen times while skimming what I didn't read, so I assume you're hung up on it and either question me calling you such or accuse me of being so (repeatedly).

Yes, I did call you arrogant for expecting me to explain myself to you. Yes, I know how much work is involved. Yes, I've done this type of thing before. Yes, I still choose to do it.

No, I won't explain myself to you.

BTW, thanks to those who share my sentiment that this is actually an interesting pursuit (even though there are quite possibly more productive ones). It's amazing to know that there are still non-negative people about.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

As imaginative as these swaps are getting, a rotary is contradictory to your claimed need for economy. In the long run you may be better off just buying a Metro or VW diesel to save yourself a lot of $$$ and headaches.

In the end, do what you want to do, but keep in mind that many of the people giving advice have done some major work and really do know what they are talking about, whereas you admittedly know very little.


BTW
<- Races seriously, but not in a Jaguar.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Something about a rotary having only half the moving parts of a standard engine leads me to believe there would be fewer repairs. Of course, I could be wrong... I'm looking at it from a physics-student standpoints.

That's the logic behind that, anywho...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

a_stupid_box said:


> Something about a rotary having only half the moving parts of a standard engine leads me to believe there would be fewer repairs. Of course, I could be wrong... I'm looking at it from a physics-student standpoints.
> 
> That's the logic behind that, anywho...


I'm starting to think you're a troll, or else you really need to do some research on these projects. While there are only three moving parts, the apex seals of the rotary are inherently weak. When a full 1/3 of the moving parts in an engine represent a continual problem, that can't be a good situation, now can it?

The rotary also gets dismal fuel economy for it's relative size. sure it has a 1.2 or 1.3 litre displacement, but it gets the mileage of a much larger engine.

Even after all that you can get into the nightmare of making a RWD motor and trans work in a FWD platform.

I'm not trying to bash you, but how do you really expect to do these swaps when you have no clue about engines? Even the most simple Nissan-Nissan swap requires skill & knowledge, neither of which you seem to have. Who is going to help you? Do you have a shop to fabricate & weld all the custom pieces you'll need and the tools to put them together? Good luck & let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

If you'd read more closely, you'd see I'd already abandoned the rotary engine idea. Thanks for the information. Might try to be a touch less condescending next time, though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, if you're so serious about it, why don't you just go do a swap instead of arguing on here?

talk is cheap.

actions aren't.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i probably shouldn't suggest this....but if you really really really really...really, want a motorcycle or rotary.....why not do both!! 1975-76 Suzuki something..can't remember the model name, have one in my back yard. A rotary motorcycle, classefied as 500cc. they had oiling and sometimes overheating problems . It would fulfill both your ideas though  although the likelyness of finding one of these suzukis is very very very rare. RE-5 ...thats what it was called. They were fairly efficient design compared to other rotarys at the time. Had an adjustable apex seal i think. had low torque too...let me try to look it up.............................................ok, [email protected], [email protected] Rotary Recycle has 1682 on registry. makes me think i shoudl fix up the one i have in the back


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

once again you have showed your ignorance, thanks for reinforcing what i said, you wanted to maybe put a rotary in your car, for reasons of gas mileage or reliabilitty or whatever, yet you don't even know how a rotary works....and you've done this before, what in another forum typing it, i know you know nothing about cars, so where else would you have done it? once again, i believe you should shut your stupid box and end this thread and stop wasting space on the forum with your mindless bullshit.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

maybe i'm ignorant, but i still don't understand why people are accusing this guy of knowing nothing about what he wants to do.

If he didn't, why would he propose such an Idea, and say that he knows how, and display rational motivation to do it?

it's nothing that outrageous, he isn't claiming anything doubtful, like being a billionaire, or anything like that. All that has happened here thus far is that a few uncommon or untraditional ideas have been proposed, and have subsequently been flattened by the freight train of shit. I'm sure that constructive criticism is a lot more suitable in this situation, downright flaming is kind of ridiculous.. Especially coming from anyone who is old enough to operate a vehicle.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Splech -- you'd think that, but not enough people were disciplined properly as children it seems. Nor were they shown the virtues of an open mind, or even basic kindness or politeness. I chalk it up to poor parenting in the late-teens -- when a child is unruly for the most part. If you don't come down on them then, you get people such as our angry little friend here.

And yet I fail to feel anything but amused by the flames and insults lodged against me. Not anger, nor pitty, just amusement. Please, oh disgruntled person(s), regail me with more entertainment...it's a sad time in the wrold's history at this point, and I could use a good laugh.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, you know what, go right ahead and do what your open mind tells you to. Come back a sad man and cry on your shoulder when you find out how badly you failed.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wouldn't it just be easier (not to mention less expensive) to just go out and buy a Honda Insight (I believe that's the name of it) or Civic Hybrid or a Toyota Prius?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

could you please tell me, from a physics student's point of view, how a hybrid vehicle will continually charge, and how you planned on doing that on your vehicle? i'm sure you considered this when you were babbling on with your b.s., right? ohh, wait i'll answer for you.....i don't need to justify anything that i say because i don't think your parents did a good job. talk about my parents shows more and more that you can't even defend yourself and try to sound like a witty little twit with some smart ass comment. how do you know my parents? and correct me if i'm wrong but you don't even list yourb-day or anything in your profile, you must be just out of your late teens yourself right? since you are still a student. and how long have you worked on cars then? oh wait you need no answer i remember. maybe if you don't answer these questions it is because you have no answer. am i right, did you say some stupid ideas and not defend them with reasons? yes you did, do you try to personally insult me or my parents because you are frustrated that i questioned your idea with good reason and you still didn't feel the need to stand up for yourself with any technical talk about cars at all, why is that? is it because you don't have any experiance or formal edjucation about cars and you think that because you can understand physics you know everything about everything? that is what i get about your persona when i read the posts you have written. no one here knows you, and when you start saying unconventional things and then have no reasoning for your ideas, people are going to flame you, you didn't expect some people to actually question your ideas? its not like people are going to take your word on it because, we don't know you, and you have given no references as to automobile experiance or past projects that would give you some credibility and maybe make me think a little more about your proposals, maybe i don't see your side about this, thats why i ask, so you can defend yourself, but you don't seem to think it is important to give reasoning, but why? if your idea makes sense then lay it on the table for all of us to understand why you want to do this. you haven't done this before so i don't expect it now, but you know if you had something that would prove you right, you would write it, correct? i mean unless we should just take something that hasn't been done before and accept your ideas just because you said them, well i ask you this question, who are you? why do you know more than people who have done this thing before? why do you not need to justify anything you say? are you better than that, so great that you don't have to give reasoning or proof about something unconventional. if you are a physics student you should know, all the ideas you have learned had to be proven over and over again before they were accepted, why are you different? if you don't want to respond i understand why, please prove me wrong, here is a chance again, i know you won't but its funny to make you avoid real conversation about cars to make time for personal insults, that seem to keep proving my point, you know nothing.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I feel petty for even responding to your goading, but I'm in a petty mood. Keep in mind I get very little pleasure from crushing an opponent in a battle of wits when that individual (such as yourself) cannot even find their way to the battlefield, let alone come armed with even a pointy stick.

You're such a hypocrite I wonder if you can even comprehend the depths of it. You bash me for insulting you, while you clearly insulted me first (and continue to do so I might add). You say I don't know you, yet you make all these wild assumptions about me (I'm 22, by the way. I've been studying physics (as well as a host of other subjects) at a college level for four years now, and am close to my bachelor's degree). You are dedicating entire long-winded posts -- with improper sentense structure and no paragraph breaks -- to complain about me not talking about cars.

And still you merely amuse me. Let me show you how much of your post I _actually_ read, while the rest I just skimmed:



> could you please tell me, from a physics student's point of view, how a hybrid vehicle will continually charge, and how you planned on doing that on your vehicle? i'm sure you considered this when you were babbling on with your b.s., right? ohh, wait i'll answer for you.....i don't need to justify anything that i say because i don't think your parents did a good job. talk about my parents shows more and more that you can't even defend yourself and try to sound like a witty little twit with some smart ass comment. how do you know my parents? and correct me if i'm wrong but you don't even list yourb-day or anything in your profile, you must be just out of your late teens yourself right? since you are still a student.


The rest was just <blah blah blah> to me.

Hybrid cars recharge the battery by reclaiming the power lost when braking. That's the simple explanation.

I don't feel the need to "defend" myself, especially against someone who can do no harm to me in any way. Aside from that it was merely a casual observation, not an attack or defense mechanism. You're probably such a negative and angry little man due to poor parenting. It's basic psycology. You're mad at your parents so you take your frustrations out on anonymous people to relieve pressure. Though I suppose that it could also be because you were picked on by your peers (and perhaps still are). I'm sorry that this second possibility didn't occour to me sooner.

As for me not filling in my profile, feh, why should I? People who treat someone differently because of age, sex, location, or the vehicle they drive need to grow up a bit. I don't feel the need to explain my side of the rest of your little "Aha! I'm a clever guy!" points. I'd hate to damage your ego any more than I already have -- though I'm sure it's large enough where a massive shelling wouldn't do much harm.

Anywho, I'll let the gallery decide who's in the rough on this one. I'm sick of responding to your inane posts here -- understand that the rest of your psuedo-wit will most likely go unanswered from this point forward for reasons already listed.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i'm done arguing with you, i just read your past post about installing a starter yourself and you acted like it was hard. also, i noticed all of your car talk relates back to the vehicles that you have owned, neither of which have any relation to your car now, they are completely different. if i was writing a letter or paper i might care how my sentence structure was, but since i'm just making you look more and more ignorant, i don't mind a flawed sentence or two. if you really want other people to back you up, why not open a post on sr20forums.com and see what some other people with some experience have to say about your idea. if it is great, than all the people who know much more than me will agree with you, although i have a feeling that people were being easy on you. you responded just as i predicted you would, so once again, my point is proven. you are an ass.


----------

